# 020, 4 stitches and a tetnis shot



## TimberMcPherson (May 26, 2005)

Working on a bank covered in pine needles, cutting up felled limbs so I could throw them down to the bottom. Saw was idling with the brake on when the dirt shelf I was standing on gave way and I went for a tumble. The 020 came down with me and gave me a 2 inch cut on my inside left arm right next to where nurses love to miss veins. Cleaned it up with saline solution and bandaged it. Finished the day and went to the Doctors for the stitches and shot.
Pretty lucky as another quarter inch and I would have had some real blood loss, but I had a wound bandage with me mounted on my helmet but as it was the truck was only a few metres away.
I dont usually use an 020 on the ground but had to as I needed to hold positions with my free hand to cut safely (otherwise the same could have happened with the 346 going full noise.)
No pics sorry!


----------



## MasterBlaster (May 26, 2005)

Heal up, my brother.


----------



## Stumper (May 27, 2005)

Get well Mac. They can certainly bite even with a stopped chain-I dinged my calf Monday when I dropped the saw down onto the lanyard to pitch a chunk. (The saw was off.) No serious damage but it did bite me through my trousers.


----------



## Ekka (May 27, 2005)

OUCH  

I'll always wear gloves when filing a saw too!


----------



## clearance (May 27, 2005)

Lat year we had a groundsman who put away the tools in the wrong order. Right way, 020s in the top cabinet, wedges, axe, etc. after. He balanced the 020s on top of the other stuff. Next morning I opened the cabinet, out fell an 020 and sliced my finger open where it comes out of my hand, blood all over, day shot, stitches. Ekka is totally right about wearing gloves to file, took a few stitches and cuts to figure that out myself.


----------



## Treeman14 (May 27, 2005)

Ekka said:


> OUCH
> 
> I'll always wear gloves when filing a saw too!



Yup. I put them on right after I cut my knuckle. Nearly every time.


----------



## Stumper (May 27, 2005)

Brett, You gotta work on the order-put them on, then cut your knuckle-that way you ruin a pair of gloves, get your cut AND have an alibi.


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (May 28, 2005)

I was talking to a guy about this fresh little cut on his face. I asked what happened and he said it was cut by a chainsaw. It surprised me that a saw cut to the face was so small and I asked.
He wasn't even holding it, just walking over to pick it up, when he tripped and fell on it.


----------



## Newfie (May 28, 2005)

TimberMcPherson said:


> Working on a bank covered in pine needles, cutting up felled limbs so I could throw them down to the bottom.... I dont usually use an 020 on the ground but had to as I needed to hold positions with my free hand to cut safely (otherwise the same could have happened with the 346 going full noise.)
> No pics sorry!



I was thinking this might be a situation where tying in on the ground might have made working on the slope easier and safer?


----------



## TimberMcPherson (May 29, 2005)

That would have been a good call if the bank had something good to anchor to that would have still given me good access to where I was working.


----------



## Newfie (May 29, 2005)

TimberMcPherson said:


> That would have been a good call if the bank had something good to anchor to that would have still given me good access to where I was working.



Fair enough.


----------



## Ax-man (May 29, 2005)

Sorry to hear of your misfortune Timber, hope you heal quick, hope it doesn't slow you down too much.

Had a job like yours last summer, clearing a near vertical creek bank, owner wanted a view, trees were growning up between all the rip rap they had dumped over the side of the creek, big rocks, logs, plus some other junk, to top it off there was a drain tile emptying into the creek, some places were shin deep in mud.

Rigged a pulley off the side of a truck and used some of my old climbing gear just the way you would in a tree to move up and down and side to side on this creek bank. This worked out very good to be able to cut safely in a stable position with a chain saw or use a PP for trees that were hard to reach.

Larry


----------

